# Dupioni Silk Harnesses/vests



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I remember a while back someone talking about harnesses/vests made of dupioni silk not causing as much matting...I think?? Can anyone tell me if this is true? I usually make harness vests/dresses for Kissi and line them with self fabric...what do you line the dupioni silk with? And is the stuff hard to sew on??
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Jan 14 2009, 02:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705714


> I remember a while back someone talking about harnesses/vests made of dupioni silk not causing as much matting...I think?? Can anyone tell me if this is true? I usually make harness vests/dresses for Kissi and line them with self fabric...what do you line the dupioni silk with? And is the stuff hard to sew on??
> Thanks,
> Linda[/B]


I purchased a silk collar, harness and leash from one of our members. I love them. Maggie had a hair cut after being matted, especially around the neck and underarms. Since wearing the silk collar, there has been no matting. Truthfully, the telling will be when she grows out much more but so far, so good!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 14 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706153


> QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Jan 14 2009, 02:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705714





> I remember a while back someone talking about harnesses/vests made of dupioni silk not causing as much matting...I think?? Can anyone tell me if this is true? I usually make harness vests/dresses for Kissi and line them with self fabric...what do you line the dupioni silk with? And is the stuff hard to sew on??
> Thanks,
> Linda[/B]


I purchased a silk collar, harness and leash from one of our members. I love them. Maggie had a hair cut after being matted, especially around the neck and underarms. Since wearing the silk collar, there has been no matting. Truthfully, the telling will be when she grows out much more but so far, so good!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I purchased mine from chattiesmom here on SM. She makes beautiful dupioni silk harnesses and leads. She even put chrystals on ours.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I bought some a couple of months ago with the intent to make some harnesses. It's been put on the backburner for now. I can tell you that it is simple to sew. It tends to fray on the edges but other than that no problem at all.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Jan 14 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706205


> I bought some a couple of months ago with the intent to make some harnesses. It's been put on the backburner for now. I can tell you that it is simple to sew. It tends to fray on the edges but other than that no problem at all.[/B]


Thanks for the reply...what do you line the silk with??
Linda


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jan 14 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706166


> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 14 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706153





> QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Jan 14 2009, 02:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705714





> I remember a while back someone talking about harnesses/vests made of dupioni silk not causing as much matting...I think?? Can anyone tell me if this is true? I usually make harness vests/dresses for Kissi and line them with self fabric...what do you line the dupioni silk with? And is the stuff hard to sew on??
> Thanks,
> Linda[/B]


I purchased a silk collar, harness and leash from one of our members. I love them. Maggie had a hair cut after being matted, especially around the neck and underarms. Since wearing the silk collar, there has been no matting. Truthfully, the telling will be when she grows out much more but so far, so good!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I purchased mine from chattiesmom here on SM. She makes beautiful dupioni silk harnesses and leads. She even put chrystals on ours.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply...does "chattiesmom" have a website???
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Jan 15 2009, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706425


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Jan 14 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706205





> I bought some a couple of months ago with the intent to make some harnesses. It's been put on the backburner for now. I can tell you that it is simple to sew. It tends to fray on the edges but other than that no problem at all.[/B]


Thanks for the reply...what do you line the silk with??
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


It didn't need to be lined for what I was doing that time. If I were to do a vest or dress most likely I'd line it with the same material. That would be expensive to do alot of though. Other than that I'd probably try to find a nice matching satin.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Jan 15 2009, 01:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706426


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jan 14 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706166





> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 14 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706153





> QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Jan 14 2009, 02:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705714





> I remember a while back someone talking about harnesses/vests made of dupioni silk not causing as much matting...I think?? Can anyone tell me if this is true? I usually make harness vests/dresses for Kissi and line them with self fabric...what do you line the dupioni silk with? And is the stuff hard to sew on??
> Thanks,
> Linda[/B]


I purchased a silk collar, harness and leash from one of our members. I love them. Maggie had a hair cut after being matted, especially around the neck and underarms. Since wearing the silk collar, there has been no matting. Truthfully, the telling will be when she grows out much more but so far, so good!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I purchased mine from chattiesmom here on SM. She makes beautiful dupioni silk harnesses and leads. She even put chrystals on ours.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply...does "chattiesmom" have a website???
Thanks,
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not that I know of. Just PM her on SM. This should take you to the original messages about the harnesses she makes and it even shows pictures and fabric colors.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...549&hl=silk


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, she is the one I bought ours from.


----------

